# Moderation for Arab Section PDF



## jaibi

Salam and belated Eid Mubarak to all Arab members of PDF. 

If there are any moderation requirements on the Arab Section at PDF then instead of hitting back please report it and tag me to handle it. We're looking at inducting an Arab moderator too but until that's done please let me know as I'll be focusing on this section.

Thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Sinnerman108

The Arab section doesn't need dedicated moderation in my opinion. 

The "disputes" are a part of culture, and are brushed off and forgotten sooner than you may think.


----------



## LeGenD

Sinnerman108 said:


> The Arab section doesn't need dedicated moderation in my opinion.
> 
> The "disputes" are a part of culture, and are brushed off and forgotten sooner than you may think.


When something beneficial is on the table and being offered, it is wise to embrace it.

Arabs can have better representation in PDF under able guidance and supervision.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jaibi

Your response highlights the issue quite well. You may get a kick from mudslinging that may not be true for the rest. So for them I said what I had to say.


Sinnerman108 said:


> The Arab section doesn't need dedicated moderation in my opinion.
> 
> The "disputes" are a part of culture, and are brushed off and forgotten sooner than you may think.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

Arabs are our family.

The largest number of Pakistanis living outside of Pakistan live in the Arab World. Therefore, I've always felt we need to treat Arabs as our own and not let others to demean them or take insults against them lightly.

There are 23-Arab nations and not one of them have ever threatened the Islamic Republic of Pakistan but have many a times saved Pakistan at its darkest hour. The same can't be said of our neighbours (except China) and the Western World with which Pakistanis are always desperate to have greater friendship with.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sinnerman108

We have to understand that politics, let alone defense is not something you will find arab youth interested in.

They do pick social issues to talk about, and they are very determined in their stand point. 

Of all the arab countries, the GCC are least interested, North africans and Iraqi have political opinions,

However for outsiders to understand and engage in that debate, requires knowing a lot of history. 

Arabs always stay connected and never ever will go against precedence. 




LeGenD said:


> When something beneficial is on the table and being offered, it is wise to embrace it.
> 
> Arabs can have better representation in PDF under able guidance and supervision.





jaibi said:


> Your response highlights the issue quite well. You may get a kick from mudslinging that may not be true for the rest. So for them I said what I had to say.


----------



## LeGenD

Sinnerman108 said:


> We have to understand that politics, let alone defense is not something you will find arab youth interested in.
> 
> They do pick social issues to talk about, and they are very determined in their stand point.
> 
> Of all the arab countries, the GCC are least interested, North africans and Iraqi have political opinions,
> 
> However for outsiders to understand and engage in that debate, requires knowing a lot of history.
> 
> Arabs always stay connected and never ever will go against precedence.


There are issues which you may not notice and understand as a regular member. You gave your opinion - WE respect it. You need to understand that a decision is not made for one member _*but*_ for a community by and large. 

This matter is not for debate; this is an announcement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sinnerman108

LeGenD said:


> There are issues which you may not notice and understand as a regular member. You gave your opinion - WE respect it. You need to understand that a decision is not made for one member _*but*_ for a community by and large.
> 
> This matter is not for debate; this is an announcement.



If me or someone spends time and shares experience it is for an ultimate benefit.
The blatant condescension in that post is something that suites a royal decree.

I'm out of it.

@WebMaster .


----------



## jaibi

Everything's fine as long as it's within the rules. That's what we're here for. 


Sinnerman108 said:


> We have to understand that politics, let alone defense is not something you will find arab youth interested in.
> 
> They do pick social issues to talk about, and they are very determined in their stand point.
> 
> Of all the arab countries, the GCC are least interested, North africans and Iraqi have political opinions,
> 
> However for outsiders to understand and engage in that debate, requires knowing a lot of history.
> 
> Arabs always stay connected and never ever will go against precedence.


----------



## Falcon29

Thanks for the concern, I have talked to Arab members here and they've wanted an Arab mod for awhile. Actually one of previous Arab members was voted to be our international mod but nothing came out of it. It was @HannibalBarca . Since then he has not been active much.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaibi

We're looking into it. If there's any suggestions then please let me know too. I'd talked to Hannibal about it as well but he seems to be inactive. Hope everything's fine. 


Falcon29 said:


> Thanks for the concern, I have talked to Arab members here and they've wanted an Arab mod for awhile. Actually one of previous Arab members was voted to be our international mod but nothing came out of it. It was @HannibalBarca . Since then he has not been active much.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mamajama

I used to read this forum long ago back in 2013 or 2014 and there was a mod named musamania what happened to him?


----------



## Imran Khan

We should have arab mod


----------



## PDF

Imran Khan said:


> We should have arab mod


and a Bangladeshi,another Turkish and Chinese and American & Indian mod ....also miss ex-TTA @PARIKAMA or something.....

and more Pakistani moderators. the more, the merrier......and also helps clean the forum....hopefully, slowly and steadily, the moderation will keep trolls like you out of trolling. ( on a lighter note bro).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

PDF said:


> and a Bangladeshi,another Turkish and Chinese and American & Indian mod ....also miss ex-TTA @PARIKAMA or something.....
> 
> and more Pakistani moderators. the more, the merrier......and also helps clean the forum....hopefully, slowly and steadily, the moderation will keep trolls like you out of trolling. ( on a lighter note bro).


Not this much mods please it will not good


----------



## Gomig-21

Well, I will offer some criticism as well as some advice because whomever is currently moderating the Arab & Middle East sections is horrible. To be a moderator, you cannot be biased or supportive of one entity over the other and that problem is so obvious and evident at the moment with that particular individual that it makes participation here, rather crappy to be honest with you. 

Moderating requires only to make sure the members are abiding by the rules, and not to be "topic sensitive", or "biased" towards one side or the other which has clearly been evident with me in the past few weeks but particularly the last day. I find that moderator's behavior completely lacking, prejudicial, biased AND has taken a personal dislike to some of the things I have said. Not because they are breaking any rules, I'm VERY familiar with the rules, but simply because he doesn't like what I said. This individual is taking things personally and that is the worst quality to have in a moderator.

They cannot abuse their power as I've witnessed that happening not even just in these two sections, but in other ones. There are only a few responsibilities a moderator needs to have and to be perfectly honest, you don't need an Arab moderator because that will be counter productive. That individual will undoubtedly be biased. And you can't have a Pakistani member either because that also, unfortunately, has its own biased qualities. That's what I have seen happen to me in the last day here. You're better off with someone completely detached from any of the political or military associations of the Arab world and it's nearby connections, so as to have someone who will be tasked with making sure ONLY the forum rules are applied, and no biases are influencing his or her decisions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

To stop squabbling between Arabs, Arabs wannabes, and others that are grouped in the same topic...The solution is simple..separate the Arab forum in two..arab forum and African forum..Just to see the Khaleedji picture representing Africa, makes one vomit! There is absolutely nobody who cares on what happens in the Arab world, but Arabs themselves...So just give them their own area where they can delight themselves in their never ending dreams of their greatness...


----------



## jaibi

Nominate someone. It seems there isn't an unbiased choice there because I've yet to come across a name that doesn't cause some group to outcry. The aim is simple, rules and a preventing abuse. Nothing more nothing less. A moderator is under no obligation to follow a report just assess them. Reports are rejected as well.




Gomig-21 said:


> Well, I will offer some criticism as well as some advice because whomever is currently moderating the Arab & Middle East sections is horrible. To be a moderator, you cannot be biased or supportive of one entity over the other and that problem is so obvious and evident at the moment with that particular individual that it makes participation here, rather crappy to be honest with you.
> 
> Moderating requires only to make sure the members are abiding by the rules, and not to be "topic sensitive", or "biased" towards one side or the other which has clearly been evident with me in the past few weeks but particularly the last day. I find that moderator's behavior completely lacking, prejudicial, biased AND has taken a personal dislike to some of the things I have said. Not because they are breaking any rules, I'm VERY familiar with the rules, but simply because he doesn't like what I said. This individual is taking things personally and that is the worst quality to have in a moderator.
> 
> They cannot abuse their power as I've witnessed that happening not even just in these two sections, but in other ones. There are only a few responsibilities a moderator needs to have and to be perfectly honest, you don't need an Arab moderator because that will be counter productive. That individual will undoubtedly be biased. And you can't have a Pakistani member either because that also, unfortunately, has its own biased qualities. That's what I have seen happen to me in the last day here. You're better off with someone completely detached from any of the political or military associations of the Arab world and it's nearby connections, so as to have someone who will be tasked with making sure ONLY the forum rules are applied, and no biases are influencing his or her decisions.


----------



## The SC

jaibi said:


> Nominate someone. It seems there isn't an unbiased choice there because I've yet to come across a name that doesn't cause some group to outcry. The aim is simple, rules and a preventing abuse. Nothing more nothing less. A moderator is under no obligation to follow a report just assess them. Reports are rejected as well.


I've not seen any Arab think tank here..ever.. eventhough there are everywhere of almost every nationality.. let alone having an Arab moderator.. hopefully we'll see some soon..


----------

